# Oblivion



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone still play Oblivion? I'm currently playing for my 360 and have unlocked all the achievements. I beat the main story and did all the guild quests. Knights of the Nine was okay. Shivering Isles was pretty cool.

Anyway, I still have a couple side quests left. Is there anything fun to do when you beat the main quests? I'm just running around with my 100% Chameleon character killing all the town guards I can find.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 19, 2010)

I still pop it in from time to time.

Level 46 Argonian Mage Knight

All guilds completed, Knights of the Nine done, main quest done, Shivering Isles completed.

Some fun things to do even with all the quests done...

1. Using the dupe glitch, get an unlimited amount of poison apples (you have to have kept at least one from the Dark Brotherhood merchant)
2. Sneak into a town in the middle of the night and replace ALL of the food with poison apples.
3. I think you can take it from here.

1. Get a paralysis spell.
2. Fight a bear on a hill and paralyze him.
3. I can haz gummi bear?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 19, 2010)

I am playing that on my laptop. I beat the main quest, the dark brotherhood quests, thieves guild, the arena and I am working on the fighterâ€™s guild. I don't know what else to do; I was hoping they would make your character the new emperor.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

There are cool mods for the PC version.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> There are cool mods for the PC version.


 What do mods do?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> What do mods do?


Whatever you want them to.

http://www.tesnexus.com/

People make different lands, buildings, and dungeons. It's pretty neat. There are also a couple "furry" mods as well.


----------



## 4sak3nFurry (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmm looks like I'm going to have to reinstall oblivion! Good thing I backed my save of a full completes game!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Whatever you want them to.
> 
> http://www.tesnexus.com/
> 
> People make different lands, buildings, and dungeons. It's pretty neat. There are also a couple "furry" mods as well.


 Really, so do you have to buy them?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> Really, so do you have to buy them?


Nope, they are all free and fan made. Very cool stuff. :3


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2010)

My favorite mod is the Kumiko Manor, which comes along with a couple sidequests and minotaurs. Oh god the minotaurs.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Faris said:


> My favorite mod is the Kumiko Manor, which comes along with a couple sidequests and minotaurs. Oh god the minotaurs.


I love your avatar.


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2010)

Kitsunes are b-e-a-utiful. ^^

I like your avvy as well.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Faris said:


> Kitsunes are b-e-a-utiful. ^^
> 
> I like your avvy as well.


::wags:: Thanks. :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

Love it, Lack the PC right now though. Liked morrowind more but heck it was still primo shit. (I can play morrowind forever) And shivering Isles was the best part of Oblivion in my opinion, Shit man they could of made a whole game based on it and it would of been GODLY.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 19, 2010)

Oblivion is awesome, my personal fave of the DLC was mehrunes dagger, going through a small underground city killing everything? Yesss.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Oblivion is awesome, my personal fave of the DLC was mehrunes dagger, going through a small underground city killing everything? Yesss.


With the exception of the epic horse armor, do you think any of the DLCs are worth buying?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

Meherns Dagger and possibly that island one with the vampire shit,


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 20, 2010)

Still play it. Regularly. I actually completed all the main quests and vast majority of the side quests.

Recently, I began a character where I just go around dungeon to dungeon and hack apart everything for loot. Oblivion makes a surprisingly good dungeon crawler o.o


----------



## garoose (Apr 20, 2010)

I never actually finished oblivions main quest *tear*

I played too much and I eventually got bored lol

I did finish theiving guild, dark brotherhood, fight arena, and probably others I can't remember though


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

100% Chameleon ruined Oblivion for me. ):


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> 100% Chameleon ruined Oblivion for me. ):


 there is a mod that fixes that, anything above 90% becomes "invisibility" which as soon as you do something it goes down to the 90%  for 5 seconds. (settings ajustable too)


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 20, 2010)

I still play Oblivion quite a bit. I love mods, never get bored of a game if it's always changing =3.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a Krystal mod for Fallout 3, we need one for Oblivion! D:


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> We have a Krystal mod for Fallout 3, we need one for Oblivion! D:


 
Seconded, I know several people, myself included have told Burmecian (The creater of the Burmecian mod on TESnexus) the same thing.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> With the exception of the epic horse armor, do you think any of the DLCs are worth buying?



I'm not too sure, I got all the DLCs in that nights of the nine cd/dvd thing. Wizard's tower was nice, but mostly interchangeable with the Topal Island mod, it doesn't have a spellmaking/enchanting altar and the ability to summon atronachs though.

Most of them seemed to just offer stuff, no quests or new things to do, just stuff.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 20, 2010)

I stopped playing when our first PS3 broke.
(Thankfully they replaced it with another 60GB one)

Did anyone else like Glathir?
I thought he was telling the truth...
But then he went too far and I told the guards...who murdered him in the middle of the street.
-guilt-


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 20, 2010)

I HATED Glarthir, he was so incredibly annoying, and his quest festered in my log the whole game.

Better question, does anyone remember Fargoth?  "Have you seen my ring?" *eats Fargoth*

Wood elves can be so annoying...and tasty...


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 20, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I HATED Glarthir, he was so incredibly annoying, and his quest festered in my log the whole game.
> 
> Better question, does anyone remember Fargoth? "Have you seen my ring?" *eats Fargoth*
> 
> Wood elves can be so annoying...and tasty...


 Fargoth, I remember him. I felt bad when they killed Glarthir. I felt really bad when I had to kill people for the dark brotherhood and when Martin died.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 20, 2010)

FUCK YEAH OBLIVION!

but damn, I played over 150 hours on one character when I got it a couple years ago.
I'll probably rape the game again with another character this summer. :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 20, 2010)

Didn't have my brain insulted and pulled out of my head, didn't have my hands slashed off with a rusty butterknife because I played it and had enjoyed Daggerfall and Morrowind...Maybe I'm just relieved my weapons don't go through 'em like butter when I was supposed to miss or that they show me where to go because they don't tell you. (Morrowind at least would have someone say where to go when they didn't show you.)


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

Oblivion, like Morrowind, SUCKED BALLS.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oblivion, like Morrowind, SUCKED BALLS.


 
You're just sad because there weren't any guns or power armor.  Let me guess, you liked Fallout 3 you Doom Marine, didn't you?


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2010)

I probably put more hours into Oblivion than 10 other games combined. My favorite character must have had at least 150 hours alone. 

Let's hope another Elder Scrolls game will come out in the near future! I need another game to spend my entire summer in the basement for.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> You're just sad because there weren't any guns or power armor.  Let me guess, you liked Fallout 3 you Doom Marine, didn't you?




Nope :c

Things didn't die fast enough.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, that's what the MIRV Fatman's for.

When you need that Raider and his entire extended family dead, choose MIRV!


----------

